# Under Desk Cycling



## MahatmaAndhi (14 Jan 2020)

Good evening,

I'm looking to get an under-the-desk cycling setup for when I am at work. My job involves sitting on my backside looking at spreadsheets, so I might as well make use of the time. The boss is all for it too.
I don't have any experience with this stuff. An absolute essential requirement is that it needs to be quiet. I'm guessing the noise reduction comes at a premium. I haven't got a budget in mind at the moment.
One other thing that would be nice is a connection to an app such as MyFitnessPal which I use to calorie count. But it's not an absolute deal-breaker as I could log the LCD screen and punch it in manually.

Does anyone have any recommendations please?
I haven't measured the desk height so at the moment I'm not limited by that.

https://deskcycle.com/ crops up a lot, but it's quite pricey and I can't seem to figure out why.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (14 Jan 2020)

That thing looks like a disaster. It will mess up your posture since you will have to slouch to reach down without your knees hitting the desk. Then, it won't be quiet - they never are.
Huffing and puffing whilst focusing on spreadsheets ain't gonna happen. 
Just ride to work and back and go punch a bag or something during your break.


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Jan 2020)

Pie in the sky stuff. 

Next.


----------



## Drago (14 Jan 2020)

Could you not just ride to work?


----------



## vickster (14 Jan 2020)

Get a more exciting job 
In the meantime, you could sit on an exercise ball at your desk part of the time, silent and good for posture and core.
Calorie counting...best way to reduce, eat less high calorie food


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2020)

Can you change computer?
https://www.pedalpc.com


----------



## snorri (14 Jan 2020)

Have you considered a Standing Desk? 
I think a standing desk would be more practical than under desk pedals. It would not burn as much energy per minute, but would be silent and you could stand longer than you could pedal.
Google 'Standing desk benefits' and 'Standing desks' for the various options.


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (14 Jan 2020)

I do cycle to and from work and often take extended rides home.
Standing desks aren't an option.
I enjoy my job.
I tend to arrive around 30 mins early and go for a walk. Then, at lunch, I'll go for another walk.
I'm doing what I can, but there's a huge amount of time that I have no choice but to remain stationary, sitting at my desk. And I'd like to use that time to burn calories, regardless of how meagre they are.


----------



## Tenkaykev (15 Jan 2020)

Make the room you work in colder and wear fewer clothes. That way your body will burn more calories to maintain core temperature. 

Move the mouse further away so you have to reach for it frequently. 
Stand up often and stretch.


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2020)

MahatmaAndhi said:


> I do cycle to and from work and often take extended rides home.
> Standing desks aren't an option.
> I enjoy my job.
> I tend to arrive around 30 mins early and go for a walk. Then, at lunch, I'll go for another walk.
> I'm doing what I can, but there's a huge amount of time that I have no choice but to remain stationary, sitting at my desk. And I'd like to use that time to burn calories, regardless of how meagre they are.


Go for a jog in place of the walks?
If you have a sedentary job, there’s not much you can do while actually working unfortunately other than using stairs instead of lifts etc. You do burn calories just existing of course


----------



## Threevok (15 Jan 2020)

As someone who spends 8 hours a day at a desk, I share your concerns. However, I could not find a solution for use within work time.

I have been cycling to work for the last 15 years (7 mile round trip) which has helped.

Recently, I have been doing two miles a day on the treadmill at home too.

You could look into something like that, or join a gym


----------



## Electric_Andy (15 Jan 2020)

Maybe look at some YouTube videos uploaded by private users (rather than a marketing video), might give you an idea of how noisy they are. I'd also worry about posture whilst using it. You're basically simulating a recumbant bike, and like any bike you have to have it set up properly if you don't want aches/pains or longer term problems. If you set up your positioning for the cycle, it may hinder your working position so you'd more than likely adopt a poor posture so that you can work properly.

If you're cycling to and from work and in your time off, and exercising at lunch, I think you're doing more than enough.

Is there perhaps a cupboard or other area that you could set up a normal exercise bike? Other than that, I htink it's a good idea but has "used it for a week, couldn't get on with it" written all over it! And someone would eventually complain about the noise.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jan 2020)

Agree with what others have said.
It's not going to work.
Going for half an hour brisk walk will probably burn more calories then spending a few hours just turning your legs over under your desk.


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (15 Jan 2020)

But I already _do_!
This isn't to try and replace what I am already doing, it's to compliment it. My job requires me to be at my desk for several hours at a time, so while I am here, let's add to what I'm already doing when I can go out to walk at lunch/cycle home/run in the evening/walk before work.

Please, I'm not looking for alternative suggestions. I'm really after experience from those who've used one of these desk pedal sets.


----------



## Threevok (15 Jan 2020)

I don't know if you saw it, but there was a piece done on this, in this programme

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/how-to-lose-weight-well


----------



## Rusty Nails (15 Jan 2020)

It's as good for you as that other exercise, pocket billiards.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jan 2020)

snorri said:


> I think a standing desk would be more practical



A standing desk.... while on a unicycle!


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2020)

MahatmaAndhi said:


> But I already _do_!
> This isn't to try and replace what I am already doing, it's to compliment it. My job requires me to be at my desk for several hours at a time, so while I am here, let's add to what I'm already doing when I can go out to walk at lunch/cycle home/run in the evening/walk before work.
> 
> Please, I'm not looking for alternative suggestions. I'm really after experience from those who've used one of these desk pedal sets.


I think everyone is making the point that they haven't used one for the reasons given (noisy, risk to joints and posture etc)...and no one has tried for those reasons 

Maybe if you're sedentary it'd be easier to cut a couple of hundred more calories from your daily consumption and make sure your calories are clean, varied and healthy (these actually being the main way to lose weight)


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (15 Jan 2020)

My diet is fine and is varied. I use MyFitnessPal to log my food and drink intake and have paid for premium for a more granular look at the food and drink that I consume. 

I don't mean to sound rude, but I just want a recommendation on a particular set, not a critique on my dietary and exercise choices.


----------



## vickster (15 Jan 2020)

MahatmaAndhi said:


> My diet is fine and is varied. I use MyFitnessPal to log my food and drink intake and have paid for premium for a more granular look at the food and drink that I consume.
> 
> I don't mean to sound rude, but I just want a recommendation on a particular set, not a critique on my dietary and exercise choices.


Buy and try...from weblink you posted
30 Day Money-Back Guarantee
If for any reason you decide that the DeskCycle is not for you, simply return it within 30 days of purchase for a full refund. We even pay for return shipping. 
Ultimately, only you’ll know if it suits your needs and work environment. Simples as they say


----------



## roadrash (15 Jan 2020)

MahatmaAndhi said:


> I don't mean to sound rude, but I just want a recommendation on a particular set


Looks to me like no one has any recommendations , I wonder why that could be.....


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (15 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> Looks to me like no one has any recommendations , I wonder why that could be.....



Then it would perhaps be a good idea not to contribute.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jan 2020)

I realise that you would like to control who replys and who doesn't but...…….. perhaps it would be a good idea to realise that people can reply to a thread if they so wish, …..I still see no recommendations...…………….


----------



## MahatmaAndhi (16 Jan 2020)

roadrash said:


> I realise that you would like to control who replys and who doesn't but...…….. perhaps it would be a good idea to realise that people can reply to a thread if they so wish, …..I still see no recommendations...…………….



Correct. 
But, like with most things in life, if your contribution isn't useful then it might be a good idea to hold it back.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jan 2020)

maybe in your opinion, but not in mine, anyhow I shall respond no more so as not to interfere with all the forthcoming recommendations


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jan 2020)

MahatmaAndhi said:


> https://deskcycle.com/ crops up a lot,



The picture of a woman using it at her desk is odd. How can she pedal the thing while on a swivelling chair with castors? She'll be all over the place unless she grips her desk with both hands!

Have you considered that you'll need a static chair and that these don't normally come with all the adjustability of normal office chairs?

Also, does your job involve the use of display screen equipment (DSE)? My employer completes a DSE assessment for every employee and your suggested setup would most likely not pass it. You should run this past your HR department to see if they are happy with it from an employee safety point of view.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Jan 2020)

Some joker brought one in as part of a "let's try and do healthy things" in the office initiative.

It was not well received by anyone who tried it, myself included. Very uncomfortable, and noisy too. 

I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jan 2020)

It won't provide any fitness or health benefit to you because of what you are already doing. The intensity you'll be able to do whilst working will be so low I doubt it'd get your heart rate above 80. Get up from your desk every 15 mins and go for a walk round the office, do some squats, do some tricep dips on your desk. Those under desk cycle gizmos are desinged for people who do no exercise at all.


----------

